# Last Few Months Haul - Part Two!



## mezzamy (Feb 22, 2007)

Part Two (Part One can be found here http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...ghlight=months ) of stuff i've collected from the last few months!

Lightscapade MSF







Glissade MSF






Warm Pigment Set






Subtle Pigment






Pastorale Pigment






Terra Del Sol 'Pleasureflush' Dupe






Aquamelon TLC






Summerfete TLC






Wonderstruck Lustreglass, Enchantress Lipglass, Barbie Loves MAC Fashion Pack Lipglass, Viva Glam V Lipglass






Metal Rock MSF






Stila Perfectly Peach Palette






Urban Decay Primer Potion


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 22, 2007)

Lucky you, with Metal Rock! I love Aquamelon, but that Summerfete looks nice, too. Did you find the TLCs at a CCO?


----------



## mezzamy (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Lucky you, with Metal Rock! I love Aquamelon, but that Summerfete looks nice, too. Did you find the TLCs at a CCO?_

 
Metal Rock is awesome! i'm an NC30-35 and assumed it would be way too dark but with a light hand using the 187, it's absolutely drool worthy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to get Aquamelon and Summerfete off Ebay as they dont have CCO's in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Summerfete has tiny red microglitter in it and is a lovely colour, but I think Aquamelon suits me better because it's a warmer colour


----------



## n_c (Feb 22, 2007)

nice haul


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 22, 2007)

Amazing haul
I had a question where did u get the Pleasureflush dupe from? Is it available here? Can u order it somewhere?
T.I.A.


----------



## mezzamy (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_Amazing haul
I had a question where did u get the Pleasureflush dupe from? Is it available here? Can u order it somewhere?
T.I.A._

 
Padmita CPed it for me from Douglas Cosmetics in Germany. I believe the range isnt available in the US Douglas stores and I was unable to find anywhere to purchase it online (not even ebay) so I had to resort to a CP


----------

